# Seiko Bullhead Dial Reset To Zero



## hoppy34 (May 1, 2006)

Hi guys!

Just bought myself a nice condition brown bullhead off ebay. Very pleased with condition considering its from the mid 70's. The thing that is annoying me is the hour chronograph dial will not reset to zero. Is there anything I can do about this? Will a service sort this out?

Any info much appreciated (is this a common problem?)

thanks!!

David


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

If the hour hand resets without hesitation to the same place each time it might be that the hand just needs resetting.

If is stutters whilst "flying back" and settles in different places it might improve with use, ie letting the chrono run for varying lenghts of time, stopping then resetting.

If this doesn't work it will probably need a service. Comes with the territory I'm afraid.

Toby


----------



## hoppy34 (May 1, 2006)

thanks Toby!

It does stutter whilst 'flying back' and settles in different places, I have tried letting it run then resetting but it still refuses to go back to zero! The minute and second chronograph hands reset fine.

Probably needs a service, will this cure the problem? or do I particulary have to state that this is a repair to the hour chronograph hand? Any watch repair companys you can recommend? Sorry to be a pain just keen to get watch working as well as it can.

thanks

David


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

There is a watchmaker, Mr Burrage, in Birstall with a .co.uk website.

I cannot post links to commercial sites, or pm you until you have reached 50 posts; so try to google him 

I have used him following a recommendation from a forum member and was very pleased.

Toby


----------



## hoppy34 (May 1, 2006)

Thanks Toby!

thats great! got the website! will contact him and get watch upto speed! (hopefully!)

Must say I'm impressed with Seiko's longevity!

My new arrival will join my Seiko blue monster I got not long ago! think I'm getting hooked on Seiko's.

Do you have any bullheads? Mine is the brown coloured one.

Dave


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm not fond of the bullhead design Dave







.

I do have two 6138 and three 6139 chronos from the same period though. Yes they do last well, my only problems at the moment are the buttons sticking, probably from dirt etc. I don't have any of the modern Seikos, though I was tempted by the Monster







I had other fish to fry 

Toby


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

toby ,the chrono buttons are very easy to take out and clean ,they are held in place by a chapter ring that sits in a grove in the pusher to hold it in ,if you do fancy trying yourself watch out for flying springs once you pull the chapter ring out


----------

